# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What is the best oral steroid for muscle gain?

## wallboy

I have previously used the pink 5mg Dianabol then went onto the blue heart 10mg Danabol DS which I found to give alot of gain very quickly but when I stopped taking them, all the bulk I gained disappeared and ive gone back to my normal weight.

My supplier says he has some Anavar which once taken you keep all the gains when you come off them, is this true?

Also, what other orals can you take so when you come off them, all the extra weight/muscle gain stays?

----------


## Atomini

No, your supplier is not telling the truth.

You need to stop using AAS and start doing a lot more research before you decide to use anything. Oral anabolic steroids are not the way to go, and they are horrible for use on their own. A good cycle always includes testosterone in it.

----------


## AXx

All suppliers like to sound like they know a lot. Most of them don't know jack $hit. Please research more and know that a oral only cycle (like Atomini said) is bad. Orals are very harsh on your liver. All cycles should have a test base.

----------


## Shadowmaker

> Also, what other orals can you take so when you come off them, all the extra weight/muscle gain stays?


umm... it's not how this stuff works dude...
you cant keep most of your gains since its mostly water retention that makes you look bigger... i can bloat up to 22-25lbs on a cycle if im lucky but doin 3-4 of these a year i have never gained more than 8-10lbs in any year.

the faster you gain weight, the more you will lose because muscles dosent grow that fast...

----------


## wallboy

Thanks for the advice.

So could anyone give me some examples of some cycles so i know what to look for or what to take.

----------


## MuscleInk

> umm... it's not how this stuff works dude...
> you cant keep most of your gains since its mostly water retention that makes you look bigger... i can bloat up to 22-25lbs on a cycle if im lucky but doin 3-4 of these a year i have never gained more than 8-10lbs in any year.
> 
> the faster you gain weight, the more you will lose because muscles dosent grow that fast...


Exactly why I stay away form dbol , abol, etc. All water based gains. You'll inflate while on it and then deflate when you stop. Not worth the money or time wasted. Do it right. Get your diet nailed down. If you aren't consuming enough of the right calories and correct proportions of macros (carbs, fats, proteins) you'll have a very tough time holding onto any gains. Nutrition will get you there and keep you there. Until you have a successful nutrition plan in place, you'll be on a rollercoaster of gains and loses.

----------


## DeadlyD

Orals have their place ! But not on their own, like stated above, any AAS cycle should include testosterone , unfortunately no steroid cycle is good for you right now, diet and training must be inorder for a couple years, please stick around do lots of reading and ask lots of questions. Good luck

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Dbol only cycles are pointless for the reasons you stated above. All the weight you gained and lost was probably 99% all water weight. Now you've wasted money, time, and put strain on your liver.

I would include test in any cycle especially if you're running dbol along with it. Your diet is going to be the number 1 factor when it comes to keeping your gains, as well as a proper PCT.

----------


## wallboy

So if i were to take dbol , exactly what test would i need to take with it?

----------


## AXx

> So if i were to take dbol, exactly what test would i need to take with it?


There are some more things to consider here. Like DIET, training exp, your age. 

I have cycled before but in 2 months I have made so much progress with just diet alone. I have a thread in the nutrition section titled "3Js the fireman is fat, the journey of IF". Check it out I have 2 month progress pic with ONLY diet. 

I know you might not want to hear this because it's not the easier way. Because let me tell you, figuring out your diet is a pain, or at least it was for me. Now I wish I had known this years ago. Good luck and check out some of the nutrition stuff.

----------


## Aaryan

I use orals like dbol and anadrol but only to "kickstart" my cycle and only for 4 weeks max. Everyone is right it is all water weight u gain, but i like the boost in strength and by the time i stop taking them the test has normally kicked in by then or a week or so later. I would never suggest an oral only cycle and IMO the puffy look is just plain ugly unless u like looking like a water balloon

----------


## wallboy

Im 25, 5ft 10, 80kg.
I have changed my diet slightly by cutting out the crap fatty foods and im eating more meats and nuts for protein. I will also be getting some protein shakes to take after working out.

I am currently going for small jogs and lifting weights on a curl bar but havnt lifted any today as i think i over done it yesterday as i can barely put my arms straight.

I dont mind if it takes afew months of work to get results but i would prefer to have a boost with danabol so it would keep me motivated to stick at it and keep training to get lasting results.

With that said, any idea what else i should take?

----------


## mike954

Food!!!

----------


## Rwy

besides var I would not mess with any pills

----------


## t-dogg

Only oral I would ever use is anavar , and its not for strenght gains. Just for its fat burning and leaning out it gives. Injectables are the ONLY way to go imo.

----------

